# Zune problem



## Baejung92 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi, I'm having some problems with my Zune 80GB. Up until about four hours ago it was fine, and I set it aside after using it. When I came back an hour later, though, it was showing a black screen with the backlight on. When I pressed the play button it turned off, but when I pressed it again it went back to the black backlight screen. I tried resetting it with Back + Up on pad combination, to no avail; it shows the zune logo and bootup bar, but when that disappears it's the same screen. Draining the battery does not work either, as when I connect it to a power source it shows the low battery sign for a little while before returning to that same screen.

I'm pretty much stumped here. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------

